# random rodent litter thred..



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

has anyone got a litter of rodents in the nest at the moment ? 
mice, rats, rabbits ect... pop them up i love to see nest photos  
i will get some up as well.. i will go take some nest piccys now : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i wanna see yours!!


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

ill show you mine if you show me yours.....

tee hee, i dont actually have any


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've got rats from a chocolate dumbo rex female x siamese male, there are a couple of dark ones in there, either chocolate or black (her last litter produced a lot of black with white socks?,), one looks a lighter solid colour, but not siamese, possibly fawn or champagne, and some hooded, but they are only about 7 days old at the moment.

I call her chocolate but no idea of the actual name, she is a solid chocolate brown though.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

pics :mf_dribble:.. 

i am going to get mine now : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Just checked my litter, 4 rexes, 4 normal coats, don't know about dumbos or sexes yet, will check them again in a week with a better idea 

Took a quick pic


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 8 female mice, and it looks as if theyre all up the spout, watch this space therell be tons soon :lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

they are all very cute  
looks like they might all be black unless two are going to be brown/chocolate but its hard to tell at this age in a photo.

i am just uploading mine now


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

this is my latest 2 litters when they were tiny they are about 3 weeks now and causing havoc lol








one of the litters a bit older YAY I have satins


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

very cute meecey pics :flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

first i will start off with some that should be here by now










now some pinks that i have just found










then some that have just opened there eyes a few days ago










and some that have left the nest now 










ratty babys now

the nest










out in the open










a different nest










and out in the open the darks










the blues (the two pink ones should be blue point siamese)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ladyboid said:


> has anyone got a litter of rodents in the nest at the moment ?
> mice, rats, *rabbits* ect... pop them up i love to see nest photos
> i will get some up as well.. i will go take some nest piccys now : victory:


 
Rabbits are not Rodents.

Rabbits are Lagomorphs.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Rabbits are not Rodents.
> 
> Rabbits are *Lagomorphs*.


Funnily enough Ive been trying to think what that word was all morning :lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you : victory: i was just thinking rodents as this is what i keep myself but also thinking any nesting small furys would also be great :2thumb:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Omg!! Ladyboid, what is that white mouse in the last pic with the HUGE ears....it is absoluetly adorable!!!

I cant wait for my ratties to produce bigger litters....Poor nawty had just the 1....But hey nibbler is gorgeous so i cant complain!!!


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

ooohh a quick question...how come mice are ok with wood shavings? I know why ratties shouldnt have it but I take it it is ok for meeces?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

that white one is a pink eyed white satin , i think he (it is male) has a bit of long hair in him as well..

regarding the wood shavings .. i have never really had any problems with it but i know that rats are very sensative so dont want to take any chances with them so keep them on cardboard but with my mice they didnt get along with the cardboard so stuck with this as i dont have breathing problems with them and it keeps the smell down better .. right or wrong this is how i like to keep them : victory:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah i only asked as I found the same.....The rats do not get on with the shavings but the mice are fine on it......

I have been using either kitchen roll (gets messy too quick tho) or cut up carboard which does seem to suit the rats better......

Ty for anser about the mouse tho...still think he's gorge!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My mice get whatever is going *lol* The rats always get paper.

The "chocolate" rat is probably mink


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i LOVE the ginger one kelly


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

*Rodents in the nest*

Hi,

I'll post photos when they are a little older, but I have a Duprasi (Fat-Tailed Gerbil) litter that was born last Thursday. There are 7 pups and the mum Jamila is being a wonderful mother.

My Egyptian Spiny Mouse Kebi had 2 beautiful pups on Sunday morning.

I also have two lovely Mongolian Gerbil litters - one is 4 weeks old and one is 3 weeks old.

Photos soon.:2thumb:

Heather.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've not got any babies here at the moment *sad* Gotta wait for the rest of the last lot of meece to go before I start up again *lol*


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

oh pink ratty babys :flrt: what colours are the parents 

LyddicleaveBurrow i am looking forward to seeing your nesty piccys :mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

*multi babies*

10 day old


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

24 hours old


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

and within the last 4-5 hours


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

multis :flrt: .. very cute pics. i have thought a few times about keeping these ... pics like this tempt me even more


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Are multis born with fur then? I didn't know that!

I had a trio but I stupidly made the inexperienced mistake of keeping them in a hamster cage and they chewed straight threw the bottom in the first night and I haven't seen them since!


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Are multis born with fur then? I didn't know that!
> 
> I had a trio but I stupidly made the inexperienced mistake of keeping them in a hamster cage and they chewed straight threw the bottom in the first night and I haven't seen them since!


Some do and some dont, mostly they dont but within 1 day they are fluffy. I use mouse breeding cages and have never had any chew through (as yet). Only been doing multis for about 3 years but bred mice for as long as i have had snakes (a long while)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Pinky multis look like little hedgehogs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Athravan a while ago I rescued a tiny liittle mouse off the cat at work.:flrt:I brought it home took it into my daughters room to transfer to a faunarium.It had recovered from the shock and jumped out and ran off. :bash: My daughter has 2 cats sleeping in her room so thought poor mouse............. A year later we were tidying her wardrobe and there in a cosy nest was the fattest mouse ever.:whistling2: I caught it and released it in the woods. My family said I was a wicked woman and I should of left it in the house................................................................Wait for the return of your Multis:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Those multis will be breeding in your house somewhere *lol* Have fun


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

oh free range multis :lol2:
go find them and then we can add to our pics here ... pics of nests in unusual places:lol2:


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

heres a litter about 6 days i think.The mum is the satin we got from u ladyboid.



















and heres the daddy


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

these are 3 weeks old can someone tell me if this is a banded one










and 3 of them together









then the naughty white one










and got some adult multies so will hopefully have some babies soon kelly u r welcome to have a few as u gave us the satin.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

lovely little banded / broken....  and she also looks satin in the photo :flrt: if she didnt have the head splodge she would be a banded.
your little white one looks like a cream (of some kind) broken and is lovely.

i might take you up on the multies offer  let me know when they are ready and i will see if i have any space : victory:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Are all these rats and mice and ratties kept as pets?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I think a lot of these will be bred for food, Marie... 

When I breed mice, some are for food and some are for pets (or breeders).


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

we did intend to breed for food but wife then started naming them and couldnt.ours will be sold as pets


----------



## madasafish (Sep 12, 2005)

some multi pics


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

madasafish said:


> some multi pics


I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed all of them :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Vamps_suck (Jun 19, 2007)

*Our little mousies*

I have had 6 litters born. 5 about 3weeks ago (5 litters added up to 50 babies) and one litter born on 07/11/08 (there were 14 in this litter). All our babies (except new litter) are shown individually here Pet Furries |
there is also a photo of the new litter at the bottom of the page.
There are some pics of my does and bucks on our mice page. They are all just soooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

those multis are so cuteee <3
can't wait to get our mice from ladyboid <3
then maybe one day not too far off i can add some pics to this thread!!

ladyboid's rodents are so well looked after
i love the little blue blankets <3
our naked rats from her, cherish theirs xoxoxo


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Hamster babies


















Ratties

Black eyed Siamese Dumbo









Agouti Dumbo

















Russian Blue Agouti (not that you can tell form pic)









Mice babies

























I have loads more rat babies in the nest will have to get some more pics also just picked up 32 new mice so should have loads of new babies soon. Also have a heavily pregnant guinea pig due next week at the latest.
Clare


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

awwww baby rodents are the cutest thing!!! Ive only got the one baby at the mo and that is ratty James ...2.5 weeks old.....Mind U I went and picked up 2 8 month old does today so that takes my total ratties to 20 now!! Hopefully will be breeding either my Blue girl and blue boy or my burmese girl and red eyed white boy soon but cant decide which to breed first!! lol Ohhh decisions decisions!! lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Cute critters there, bosshogg!!!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Cute critters there, bosshogg!!!



thanks I have loads more but don't want to hog the thread :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooh! Hog, please


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Ooh! Hog, please



you asked for it :lol2:
various rat babies

























































Mice babies










































ignore my hands in this one i was working in a garden centre and just got in from work


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

boss hun in the third pic what variety is that rat? cos ive got one identical but dont know what she is?? lol

cheers hun


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous ratlets!!!  I love rat bubs!!


----------



## amandy (Jan 11, 2008)

This is an old litter of multies only pic handy, will get more of ratties and micks


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

great piccys of all the baby rattys :flrt:

and the last piccy of the multis is so adorable:flrt:
i had some more pinkys born this weekend so i will get some more piccys up in the next day or two when they start to show some markings: victory:


----------



## amandy (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok took camera into the ratcave, pic heavy,1st siamese babies







MG]A dumbo from different litter







ow for mice, pink pinks


----------



## amandy (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't wait for this litter, think they are my fave mice, Mr and Mrs Mouskawich


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Mrs Mouskawich looks like she is ready to pop!
Lovely meeces I love the tans


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's some pics of my latest litter, one of my fuzzies had her babies today while I was at work, I have had a quick count and can see 10 there may be more


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i love checking back on this thred and seeing more babys in there nests 

here are some more nests 

marked baby nest










satins nest's


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

amandy said:


>


:flrt::flrt:I need them also..lol


----------



## amandy (Jan 11, 2008)

My local pet shop call them muppet mice cos they are so friendly. All the furries are so cute on here.


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

iv got some lemming pics :smile:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

oh my.. so cute, i forgot how cute lemmings where :flrt:


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

there was 7 yesterday mum must have been Hungry :bash:


----------



## amandy (Jan 11, 2008)

pgag_1_york said:


> iv got some lemming pics :smile:


 They are lush, come with eyeliner to:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

not nestin pics n this one is prickly not fury but here are hedgehogs a few days old








spiny mouse a couple of days old


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> lovely little banded / broken....  and she also looks satin in the photo :flrt: if she didnt have the head splodge she would be a banded.
> your little white one looks like a cream (of some kind) broken and is lovely.
> 
> i might take you up on the multies offer  let me know when they are ready and i will see if i have any space : victory:


my multi gave birth yesterday i will get some pics in a week or so when they have some fur so kelly they will be ready in 4-5 weeks if ur interested


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

amandy said:


> Ok took camera into the ratcave, pic heavy,1st siamese babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OH MY GOD HOW SEXY IS THE BLACK ONE WITH WHITE ON THEIR FACE!!!!!!!! Please name them ziggy stardust :flrt::lol2:


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

mark940 said:


> my multi gave birth yesterday i will get some pics in a week or so when they have some fur so kelly they will be ready in 4-5 weeks if ur interested


unfortunatly i have just caught her eat one in front of me and there where more last night so have decided to take the 2 remaining ones out and try and feed them myself so am off to the vets to gey some formular and an eye dropper and me and the wife are going to take it in turns to feed them.sounds extreme but i gave my snakes the dead ones and i dont want to just leave them to die so if i try and they do die at least i did try but if they survive we will be so proud.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow there are soooo many gorgeous babies on here makes me want more hehe :flrt: this is my website S.J Reptiles: Rats : Mice : Always The Best :0) | when i use to breed but i gave it all up and i miss them all soooo dearly 

Hope you can save them babies mark x


----------



## amandy (Jan 11, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> OH MY GOD HOW SEXY IS THE BLACK ONE WITH WHITE ON THEIR FACE!!!!!!!! Please name them ziggy stardust :flrt::lol2:


I don't name them ( even if its a good name) cos next week it could be a mouse pop:whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

My ratties both gave birth yesterday :flrt:









The nest is under a log roll but I moved it to take a photo. Looks like they just dropped them in the open in this pic LOL...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh!! Big pile of ratlet sausages!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! Big pile of ratlet sausages!!


 
chipolatas! heehee


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Somebody once told me they looked like chewed bubblegum... I always called them jellybeans growing up.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Somebody once told me they looked like chewed bubblegum... I always called them jellybeans growing up.


 
hahaa yes! chewed hubbabubba

Jellybeans is very fitting :flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

ewww i feel a big gaggy thinking of chewing on pinkys :lol2:
anyway change the subject a little....
they are lovely, make sure you get some pics as the fur comes through: victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* It made me chuckle the first time I heard them called that. I go for jellybeans *nods*


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

more pics more pics


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*!*

mine wont HAVE ANY BABIES!!...and eat them if they do...
(was onyl one litter)
so annoying... grandma had them for ages, gave them to me..warned me that i woudl have loads of babies.. but no 
i gues it is kinda good however... as they would of been used for snake food!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Aha, thats not very good then i suppose, atleast your not overun with loads of babies in one way. How old are the babies when they eat them? Do you hold the babies when there born or disturb them at all?


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a litter of Hairless Cavies - well a small litter of 2 lol.

Here they are aged 14 hours
Sow



























Boar - all dirty,I think he pooped coming out.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Too cute!!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

they look like baby elephants that are lost :flrt:


----------

